# What are some of the best snowboarding pants and jacket manufacturers?



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

When i purchase a jacket i usually look for wrist gaiters, powder skirts, and waterproofing. With that said my 32 jacket has it all and it looks badass. Waterproofing isnt a big issue for me with jackets but as far as pants go the higher the waterproofing rating the better. it is not a gimmick. If you sit in snow or wet chairlifts alot its best to get pants 15k or over.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I think a few might be a litter better than others, but I think any high end gear from most company's is pretty much the same.

I've had Spyder pants that I paid $15 bucks for @ Value Village, it wasn't till I looked them up on the interweb that I found out that they were a retarded $860.

But I didn't like them as much as my high end Ripzone pants with built in RECCO ® Rescue System, that I also paid $15 bucks for @ Value Village. They were only like $100 or something.

But it does make a difference when you re-sell them on Craigslist.

Sold $150

Spyder snowboard pants retail $860 - $150 (maple ridge)
I have a pair of Spyder snowboard pants, I've only used them maybe 5 or 6 times.
If there was a tier higher than top-of-the-line, this would be them. They retail for $860. They are a size small, too small for me.
They have a removable bib with suspenders, just zip it out.

http://www.discountspyderjackets.com/spyder-men-ski-pants-005-p-28.html
Paid $500 for them, so firm on $150 


vTT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Volcom.


kicks


ass.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Goretex.

Kicks.

Ass.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Recco... LOL!

It'll possibly help patrol recover your body a bit faster, but that's about it.


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

i like quiksilver especially for the money i paid for


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Recco... LOL!
> 
> It'll possibly help patrol recover your body a bit faster, but that's about it.


Whether it works or not, it was still a little more Tech than the $860 pair of Spyders.

The crotch started to go on the Spyders too, for $900 bucks you should @ least get a naked chick in each pant leg! 

TT


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Something you should also consider is if you want insulated jacket and pants or shells. You typically pay more for insulation but if you ride in cold climates its worth it. Insulated gear tends to be less versatile than shells which you can layer under. Personally I don't buy anything rated less than 15k and perfer goretex to goretex alternatives


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

goretex.

Then just choose the style and logo you want.


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm a big fan of 686 pants, especially the smarty cargos which have the zip out liner included. They are a pretty good value for the money and build quality is pretty good and hold up pretty well.

As far as jackets are concerned, I haven't really come across any particular jacket that I have loved. I've tried quite a few brands and was never really impressed nor disappointed. They just seemed to serve a purpose and when they get old, I just purchased another. 

This past season I picked up some Burton AK gear to see what all the hooplah was about (if any). Quality seems pretty good, but the jury is still out on it for me since I barely got a chance to ride this past season.


----------



## Whitey161 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive had burton pants and they are pretty good. Ridden for a few years and they are starting to fray and come apart in places now though.

Picked up a grenade 'astro' jacket last year, that thing is the bomb, i love it. Super comfy and with all the tech you want. I.e. wrist gaiters, snowskirt, mp3 pocket etc.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Volcom.
> 
> 
> kicks
> ...


Agreed, I love the jacket to pants ziptech. Makes me feel like I'm wearing a full one peice suit. But, looks like regular jacket/pants combo. 

The differences in snowboarding vs ski apparel is the way it's cut. Ski pants tend to me slimmer and the jackets tend to be shorter in the back.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

jpchase said:


> I'm a big fan of 686 pants, especially the smarty cargos which have the zip out liner included. They are a pretty good value for the money and build quality is pretty good and hold up pretty well.
> 
> As far as jackets are concerned, I haven't really come across any particular jacket that I have loved. I've tried quite a few brands and was never really impressed nor disappointed. They just seemed to serve a purpose and when they get old, I just purchased another.
> 
> This past season I picked up some Burton AK gear to see what all the hooplah was about (if any). Quality seems pretty good, but the jury is still out on it for me since I barely got a chance to ride this past season.


:thumbsup: I've had some grey ones for two seasons and I just picked up some green ones for $60 shipped : 686 Smarty Original Cargo They still have the tags on them lol


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

wrist gaiters, powder skirts, venting, and storage are the most important things I look for in outerwear. If you get same brand pant and jacket the storm skirts match up and make an amazing option to have.
Just about any big name company makes good solid outerwear but you have to get the more expensive/high end stuff. Ive had cheaper burton jackets and they are crap, the more expensive ones are nice tho.
Personally I use Oakleyvault.com and you can fine killer deals on stuff. I also like planet earth. They seem to have more mild colors are not as flashy IMO.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Waterproofing is very important to me. Nothing sucks more than wearing soggy gear, especially when its moving into spring time riding but still cold out. Cold AND wet? No thank you.

Next to waterproofing, layering works very well for me. I've never bought a heavily-insulated jacket or pants - almost all of my outerwear has been a shell of some sort with minimal insulation. Yes, a heavily insulated coat works wonders on really cold days but honestly layering works just as well and is cheaper. 

Northeast riding can get reallyyy cold sometimes. Those days I wear:

long johns, top and bottom. (bottoms are thicker)
longsleeve t-shirt w/ prolypropelene (moisture wicking in case I overheat)
thin microfleeve
thicker microfleece.
jacket

anddd I'm usually good to go. Get a solid pair of gloves and socks too. Very important. 

Any of the major ski/ride brands work well. I've tried a bunch of different brands.

My favorites:

ThirtyTwo
Special Blend
Spyder
Foursquare
Bonfire


----------



## gstboy (May 1, 2012)

Arc'teryx - New stuff I want

**new** / Arc'teryx


----------



## sh00gs (Dec 12, 2019)

necro spammer


----------



## electric (Jan 13, 2020)

I'd stay away from Volcom Gore-Tex pants, they have some weird stitching pattern in the crotch that make it so even if the pants seem like they fit, even a bit loose like they should, the second you bend over to strap in or get in and out of a vehicle they're super restrictive. IMO another attempt at trying to fix something that wasn't broken. I found some DC's on sale for $84 this summer, love em.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

TX_ said:


> I'm going to buy some pants and jackets, I'd like to know some proven brands that (more or less) guarantee the quality.*Be careful - I've found that even 'proven' brands these days put out very questionable quality products and don't guarantee anything.* What are your favorites? *That's a loaded question, everyone has their favourites. It's like asking someone if they like Ford/Chev/Ram/GMC better. *
> 
> Side question 1: Are snowboarding pants and jackets somewhat different from the ski pants and jackets? *I doubt it, but I've never in my life worn 'ski' pants or jacket so I cannot confirm.* I believe they can be used universally - *probably* -, but some shops brand them specifically either for snowboarding or skiing. Is there any difference at all? *Marketing I suspect.*
> 
> Side question 2: Are the 10K waterproofness/breathability pants good enough? *Quick answer - probably good enough. Long answer - where do you ride, what are the common conditions? Are you beginner (on snow a lot) or are you experienced (not on snow a lot), ect....* Is it worth paying more for 15K or 20K ones, or is it just a marketing trick? *IMO the vast majority of people out there wouldn't be able to tell if they were wearing 15k or 20k if the weren't told what they were wearing so based on that do you think it's worth it? One thing I've found that DOES matter is breathability. This is not a static sport - you are going to be sweating several times throughout the day - if the garment can't breath you will be soaked from the inside out, not the other way around and that is a VERY uncomfortable feeling - but that also has to do with what and how you layer so that's another component to make things more complicated. *


See bolded above. 
Bottom line, people will tell you this brand or that brand is better for this or that reason. Even salespeople will tell you one garment is better than another for this or that reason. In my experience, most garments at the same price point will have similar features and be similar value for price. It's only when you are comparing vastly different price-point garments that certain features will stand out as far superior. Furthermore, clothes aren't like vehicles, there are literally thousands of brands out there and you can buy from virtually any country in the world these days on-line - unlike vehicles where there may be for example only 6 or 8 vehicles available for you to buy in your area in the class of vehicle you are looking for - point being, who on earth can speak to first-hand knowledge of all pants/jackets available out there vs. let's say all the compact SUV's out there where you can virtually drive all of them available to you in one weekend? It makes me laugh (and disregard their opinion quite frankly) when a person says this jacket is superior to all others because there's virtually little to no way they can empirically prove it - what they are telling you is their 'opinion' and that's fine, but don't take it as a 'rule'. 

Perhaps I should've just cut to the point here and said:
1. Set a price-point you're comfortable with give or take
2. Define a few features you would like to have in your garment
3. Go to a reputable store (very important imo not to simply buy on-line without trying on in person first) and tell the salesperson what you're looking for at the price you want and let them show you what's available. Try it on, then if you want go home and do your research on-line to fine the best price. Or, if you like to support local just buy it there at the store you went to. 

Good Luck.


----------

